# Group Visit Billing



## torih@nwurology.com (Jan 9, 2013)

Is anyone billing for group visits? I work in a Urology Clinic and the doctors are thinking of doing a group session re: ED. I have read one article that E&M codes should be billed based on time and I've also read that codes 99078 & 98960-98962 should be used. 

Thank you,

Tori Hunt, CPC


----------



## jdyoutsey (Jan 16, 2013)

I work in behavioral health, so I don't bill the kind of group visits you would be, but depending on what is being talked about in your group and how many people are in the group I would use 99078 or 98960-98962.


----------

